

Crowdtesting: how many $'s is your idea worth? - justinwi
http://customerdevlabs.com/2012/12/02/crowdtesting-using-crowdfunding-kickstarter-test-an-mvp/?s=hn

======
mhoroszowski
LOVE this concept - super interesting results from the test, too. Thanks for
the great write-up!

